# Jennifer Siliski Speaks Out



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Supposedly...Larry Brinton (sp?)....the guy who goes and digs up all the dirt and stuff...is gonna interview Siliski tonight on the Channel 4 Nashville news at 6:00! Hopefully I can catch it before I head off to my church meeting...I would like to hear what she has to say...something about the treatment of her dogs and such.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Can't wait to hear this one! Hopefully, it will be on their website.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I REALLY hope they stick it to her in the interview and not allow her to come off as the injured party!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Mar 7 2005, 06:40 PM
> *I REALLY hope they stick it to her in the interview and not allow her to come off as the injured party!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40931*


[/QUOTE]


The guy interviewing her is pretty good at sticking it to them and making them squirm some...so we'll see....


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

If you can, send us the link if they put it on the website......


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

EXCLUSIVE: Jennifer Siliski talks to Larry Brinton
Mar 7, 2005, 7:37 PM 
Jennifer Siliski

Reported by Larry Brinton 

E-mail: [email protected]

After spending 10 days in a Williamson County Jail cell, dog breeder Jennifer Siliski still insists she is innocent of animal abuse. 

But following a judge's order, Siliski tells Larry Brinton in an exclusive interview that she is out of both the breeding business and keeping animals at her home.

Jennifer Siliski is a former dog breeder and convicted dog abuser. Jennifer Siliski, who had several hundred Maltese dogs cased in her kennels in what witnesses say were in deplorable living and health conditions.

When asked if she did anything wrong, Siliski answered, “Do I think I committed a crime? No." 

But Williamson County jurors said 'yes' and convicted Siliski on 10 of 30 counts of animal abuse.

Investigation of the mother of four began last year and set off a nationwide, internet campaign against her by Maltese dog owners and breeders leading to Siliski's indictment, trial and conviction.

"I think it is interesting that out of the 100 to 200 animals, they could only manufacture charges on 15," Siliski said.

Siliski believes Judge Lee Davies was bias against her and that the approaching elections was a big part of her conviction.

"I think a lot of his is political, I do, I think a big part of his is political," Siliski said.

This time she is referring to other dog breeders and not the court or the judge.

"There was a lot of jealousy, a lot of other things going on under the table,” Siliski said. “I had a lot of wins that year, and they play somewhat dirty." 

Nashville criminal attorney John Herbison represents Siliski.

"There seems to be an unusual enthusiasm for prosecuting her,” Herbison said. “What that stems from I can only speculate and I don't want to speculate." 

But prosecutors merely shrug off her complaint, saying her conviction was on target for the cruel treatment of her dogs and cats.

"I had seven-day a week help. The dogs were very well cared for. Should I have had that many dogs? No, no," Siliski said.

Siliski claims other breeders put down their older dogs and that was something she did not do.

"I had a lot of old dogs there weren't breeding. But try to find a home for an 8 year-old dog, even free. It doesn't have all of its teeth, it doesn't have this, it doesn't have that. Everyone wants a puppy," Siliski said.

Siliski says she spent $43,000 last year with a veterinarian.

If true, Maltese dog owners say, why were the animals in such poor condition with crusted infected eyes, heart diseases, horrible teeth and more?

All of the animals have been adopted by the hundred or so volunteers and others who got involved in the rescue effort.

For Siliski, she says, the worst part has been the manner in which some parents have treated her children.

"I don't think whatever I have or have not done, it's not fair to take it out on my children,” Siliski said. 

Siliski says it is okay with her that she is now out of the breeding business. And there seems to be a huge amount of people who agree.

Jennifer Siliski's attorney, John Herbison, says he will appeal on the merits for the conviction and sentencing of 12 months probation.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> Siliski claims other breeders put down their older dogs and that was something she did not do.
> 
> "I had a lot of old dogs there weren't breeding. But try to find a home for an 8 year-old dog, even free. It doesn't have all of its teeth, it doesn't have this, it doesn't have that. Everyone wants a puppy," Siliski said.
> 
> ...


When she said that about people not wanting an 8 year old dog...missing teeth etc...I about freaked!!!! They SHOULD have teeth at 8 years old if you have taken care of them...right?! Sheesh! I think she is crazy! I could hardly stand to listen to her talk. They kept showing clips of the dogs in all these crates...I guess in the shelter after they were taken...they did look a mess...awful grooming states etc...but some SWEET faces...my heart just melted...








I don't think I believe her. I think that if she had the chance, and thought she could get away with it...she would do the same thing again.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

She's dumb. That first question already screwed her up! LOL I wasnt paying too much attention after that! I was too busy TAKING CARE of my babies which is what she SHOULD have been doing. I was busy grooming Noriko!

BRITSMOM--LOL Noriko turned blue! AHHAHAHAHA


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Mar 7 2005, 11:25 PM
> *Sounds to me like she was using her kids in this interview to get sympathy  - sick really sick
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=41029*


[/QUOTE]

I agree...she is a nut-zo


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Thats outragous!!







If you cant keep up with all the dogs hygienes then you shouldnt have them! (that includes teeth!) This lady is a wacko









If you have 10 malteses for example... you better be able to take care of each ones, grooming, teeth, and all the other important things that you would do for only 1 dog.







OTHERWISE.. DONT HAVE THEM... its cruel. Shes a puppy MILL. She probably let the older maltese's just lay there and ROT... and didnt care for them.. which is just like you may as well put them down.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

I would not really want more than one dog. That's just me and my style I guess. I spend at least 1-2 hours a day on Sisse. I don't know how you other gals do it with more than one!! I think it takes me longer because I am such a newbie with this breed of dog. They are truly a handful to keep groomed! Sisse's fur is getting so long now and she mats so easily. It's a daily routine, brushing, combing, teeth, etc.....don't get me wrong, I LOVE every minute of it. She is now to the point that she will lay still in my lap (as long as she has a greenie) and let me brush her. I don't care if Siliski had a TROOP of people there, those dogs could not of possibly been properly cared for.....


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree that she is not to be believed simply because she does not believe that she did anything wrong and will not admit that her dogs were in very poor condition. She needs to be watched very carefully and I hope there are people around her who will do just that.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

She's a doodiehead!


----------



## Shada (Nov 27, 2004)

This is just so sad that this poor excuse of a human can keep making excuses and can see no wrong in what she did. I have no doub that if she is not watched closely she will start her deplorable breeding again. Those poor little ones she so mistreated.. it made me ill to read how she spoke of having 8 year olds with no teeth and who would take in a dog 'even free' in the condition these older dogs were in.. my answer? Anyone who cares!! It is so obvious she does not or will not in the future care. I have a 13 year old dog who has all his teeth and is in very good shape. He looks and appears much younger than he is. Why?? Because he is taken care of and is loved. It shows. 
Thank God she was stopped when she was. She deserves much more than what she recieved.. lets see her teeth rot out for lack of care, being crammed in a small cage, snip her vocal cords.. for the noise she makes I have no desire to hear.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Wow you all said it so well. Everything I was going to say has been said. Except, how old are dogs usually retired? Is 8 old or am I wrong. I know they should at least have teeth at 8 years old. 8 is not old for a dog at all when they live to be in their mid to late teens.

* Oh and did anyone tape that? I would like to see the tape and am willing to mail it along to the next person who wants to see it. If someone taped it we could start a mailing chain of the tape until everyone who wants to see it has seen it and then the last person can mail it back to the original owner.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Shada_@Mar 9 2005, 12:21 AM
> *Thank God she was stopped when she was. She deserves much more than what she recieved.. lets see her teeth rot out for lack of care, being crammed in a small cage, snip her vocal cords.. for the noise she makes I have no desire to hear.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=41292*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Quote: Wow you all said it so well. Everything I was going to say has been said. Except, how old are dogs usually retired? Is 8 old or am I wrong. I know they should at least have teeth at 8 years old. 8 is not old for a dog at all when they live to be in their mid to late teens.


Eight, in my opinion, is way too old to be breeding a dog. Four years old is what I consider a good age for retirement. Some may go to five, if the dog has only had one or two other litters. Another rule I would consider would be three, possibly four litters at most for the female before a spay. We do have a reproduction specialist we consult who has recommended two breedings back to back, then skip a year before the next. You must also remember that the average age between cycles is seven months, with many going eight, nine, or ten months between a cycle.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

You must also remember that the average age between cycles is seven months, with many going eight, nine, or ten months between a cycle.


Oops, this should read average time between cycles.


----------

